# Pokabu Evo is....



## Jarv156 (Sep 11, 2010)

FIRE/FIGHTING








AHHHHHHHHHHHHH *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0*! WHY DOES THERE HAVE TO BE ANOTHER DAMN FIRE/FIGHTING STARTER.


Gamefreak is currently pulling this face at all of us...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2010)

And I was going to start with Pokabu on Black...
(Me: Okay Mijimaru(Sp?) you're hired. Pokabu, you're fired...
Mijimaru: Finally!
Pokabu: NOOOOO!!!)


----------



## muffun (Sep 11, 2010)

WHY 

Actually there is a really slim chance the starters evo page is fake. Someone on Pokejungle pointed out some stuffs. (everything else is real)


----------



## m12 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, now it's been confirmed through the Coro Coro leak this morning.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Large image</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 11, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8984763&t=7410685

Huehuehuehueheuheu.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2010)

All the starter evolutions this gen are just... ew.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUU

First, Fighting flame chickens.
Now, Fighting flame pigs.

FFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 11 2010, 11:26:12 AM]FFFFFFFUUUUUUU
> 
> First, Fighting flame chickens.
> Now, Fighting flame pigs.
> ...


You forgot about Fighting Flame Monkeys.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah.

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 11, 2010)

There goes the desire to have Pokabu as my starter then.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2010)

Smugleaf, you shall not fail me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 11, 2010)

What's wrong with Fire/fighting?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Fire/fighting?


That's the third Fire/Fighting starter so far.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 11 2010, 12:03:36 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to beat it all you need is a Wingull or Pelliper.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 11 2010, 12:03:36 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bawww you would rather Fire only?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup stone edge/rock slide/hidden power rock

fire/fighting is one of the most offensive combos that could be made, imo.

but three in a row is a bit overkill.

where is my fire/ice?


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't get whats so bad about them

Smugleaf:Just awesome
pokabu:Sumo wrestler on fire....>_>........
Mijumaru:Samurai Trainee.

This is gonna be a great gen. imo... sure fire fightings been a little out done, but just forgive it for now....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I don't get whats so bad about them
> 
> Smugleaf:Just awesome
> pokabu:Sumo wrestler on fire....>_>........
> ...


The fact that there's been three in a row. Some variety would be nice. Fire/Rock maybe? Something else?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, Fire/Steel.

@Garry
I never said I wanted Fire only, I want Fire/*insert underused typing*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 11 2010, 12:26:45 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup heatran/magcargo?

*censored.2.0* needs more fire types.

and not useless ones.

fire/ice.  srsly.  it is necessary.

or fire/water.

or fire/grass.

or fire/bug.

isn't there a fire/psychic floating around somewhere in this gen, or am i just hearing things?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I think that's one of the rumored legends. Kinda like a PURE Flying Type Legend.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wtf'd a pure flying, as well.

ogod an actual resistance to fighting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Starter Evo Page Fake?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Thoughts?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Starter Evo Page Fake?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page 29 (one with aloe/the black lady) has pokabu on it, and has gold circles as well.

magazines do that sometimes, i guess.  somebody's a bit anal to make those images though


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 12, 2010)

There's not enough love for ice pokemon, fo rizzle. |:<


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> There's not enough love for ice pokemon, fo rizzle. |:<


mamoswine & weavile

fire & ice = best offensive types in the game, both are wrecked by stealth rock/most have awful defensive stats

but eh.  lawl


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there're like, no ice types. D:

And there are sooooooooooo many water types

WHY


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm just happy that there's going to be a Fire/Dragon this gen.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

everyone here who thinks it's real is really really dumb. the pages are forged, and the 3rd evos and the pig evos are fake. it's been proven.

notice the on the page that it goes left to right.

since when do japanese people read left to right? Also the numbers are on the inside. not the outside.

also the "source" was from a spanish guy. Why would a spanish guy have the game before a japanese person.

also final smugleaf is based on milotic or milotoc w/e

final pignite is based off of rhyperior

final wotter is based off of dialga

when noise is added to it, there's no confirmed shapes except for frames, whereas all other coro coro scans have distinct shapes that you can make out.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most water types learn ice type moves 

12 dragon (understandable)
13 ice (eh)
17 fire (eh)
45 normal (eh, normal type)
50 water (wut)

@ gnome, prove it.

the only debatable pages that came from coro coro were the ones with the two box-art legendaries, and the first evolution of the starters.

yet on another page, the pokabu (fire type) evolution is shown.

are you saying the whole coro coro leak is invalid, or that just both of the pages are invalid/forged?

read the edit-in

all coro coro pages = invalid, then?  whut.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> @ gnome, prove it.
> 
> the only debatable pages that came from coro coro were the ones with the two box-art legendaries, and the first evolution of the starters.
> 
> ...


just the pages with evos.

so has anyone herped so much that they hurr durred?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly :T

And the ice move using water types are ice imposters. D=<


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

if these are fake, then a majority of the pokemon reporters could be considered trolled by this spanish dude from 2ch.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the second stage of the fire pig is shown on another page with the new black lady (aloe) as well.  that page isn't valid as well?

not talking about the grass/water, or the final stage of the pig.  already said the only debatable pages are the ones with the box-art legendaries/first evolutions of the starters, which you agreed on, i guess?

the only one that i'm defending is the first fire pig evo, solely because it's on the page with aloe for some reason.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

these are all the probable fake ones.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> these are all the probable fake ones.


holy crap.  the dialga + mijimaru final evo comparison look so similar


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> these are all the probable fake ones.


so the page with aloe (the black chick) is also fake, in regards to the fire pig's first evo?

what about the page with all three of the first evolutions?

edit:  also, i thought it looked more like marshtomp, personally.  in regards to water final evo


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one in the op of this thread is fake.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP?

so all the evolutions are fake?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably yes, except wotter and smugleaf's second evo. those were already shown.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meaning, their middle evolutions?

when were they shown/lol i missed them? @_@


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were shown on a leak of the anime concept art, but pokabu's evo wasn't on there.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well don't that just beat all.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

>


but what of the page with aloe/the black chick?

that's all i'm really saying, ya know?  the bottom page/one with the box legendaries and the first evolutions are a bit whack/whack.


----------



## williamd (Sep 12, 2010)

the last evo of pokabu is lik a ryperior and a magmortar


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

The electric spider, mummy soul, and pseudo pokemon are 100% confirmed for sure:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ9S04i20sY
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VZ9S04i20sY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/VZ9S04i20sY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Interestingly, they didn't show the starter's 2nd evos, but Pokemon Sunday happens to just announce it a week later.  So if the 2nd evos show next week, then they'll probably be true, but I doubt it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> The electric spider, mummy soul, and pseudo pokemon are 100% confirmed for sure:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ9S04i20sY
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VZ9S04i20sY'>
> ...


last one attacks + switch = new move, or old move, ex: pursuit?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a new move called Dragon Tail, which has the effects of Roar.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD NEW PHAZERS NO SETUP TEAM WITHOUT INGRAIN/SMEARGLE IS SAFE


----------

